
Show HN: Guggy – Turning your text into a whimsy GIF message instantly - rotemyakir
https://guggy.com
======
rotemyakir
Hi all,

My name is Rotem and I'm one of Guggy's co-founders.

Guggy's purpose is to fun-up your conversations. We do it by providing you
with a way to turn your text into a relevant whimsy GIF message in real-time
and add context to GIFs.

To get more technical, we use smart tech and NLP to analyze your text message,
match an accurate humorous GIF and recreate it with the text message animated
on the GIF, hence the term "GIF Message". To make things more fun, everytime
you use Guggy you will get a different GIF.

In the last 2.5 months (while we were in beta) we had over 1.5M GIFs created
and sent by 100K users.

Guggy is now available on multiple platforms and apps such as: iMessage
Extension (iOS 10), Slack, Chrome Extension, Guggy Keyboard for Android, KiK &
more (you can see the full list at [https://guggy.com](https://guggy.com)).
Beside that, we have an API and our main goal is to get to all the big players
such as Tinder, Twitter, Facebook, etc so you'll be able to use Guggy
seamlessly.

We support emojis, text smileys, slang, expressions & over 30 languages. For
example, "I luv HN! " will produce
[https://i.guggy.com/kq1BNPdrlc.gif](https://i.guggy.com/kq1BNPdrlc.gif)

I think that one of the cool things that we do is to make almost every GIF
usable in chats by adding a specific message to it. For example
[https://i.guggy.com/bIsqConQxl.gif](https://i.guggy.com/bIsqConQxl.gif)

A little bit about us. When we started a year ago we wanted to create a humor
platform, a place to create and read funny content with emphasize on GIFs.
We've really focused on creating GIFs and making it as easy as possible. In
that process we realized that we had found a way to do it automatically and by
that allowing everyone in the world to create GIFs.

Thank you for your support. I'll be here all day long (not sleeping today) to
answer any question you may have.

